# parapharyngeal space lipoma resection?  HELP!!!



## fortnerj (Dec 11, 2009)

I have researched and can not find a CPT code for Resection of lipoma of the parapharyngeal space. 
Lipoma was attached to external carotid artery, lingual artery, hypoglossal nerve, spinal accessory nerve & internal jugular vein.  Tumor was dissected free in the pre-styloid compartment of the parapharyngeal space. Stylomandibular ligament was released to gain access to tumor.  
The tumor was essentially contained within the pre-styloid compartment of the parapharyngeal space and was firmly attached to the skull base.   
Any suggestions...
Janel


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 11, 2009)

*21556?*

Just a suggestion .. 21556

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tlivengo (Feb 2, 2010)

*parapharyngeal space resection*

Hi Janel,
I'm having the exact same problem!  My surgery sounds exactly the way you described yours....resection of benign nerve sheath tumor from parapharyngeal space.  My provider wants to use a skull base code 61605, but I thought you always had to use an Approach plus a definitive... not just one.  Plus, he doesn't crack any bone or anything.
I noticed someone replied with code 21556, but I don't think that is enough for this procedure.  I was looking at 64792, or 21554-22.   What did you end up using??

Teresa


----------



## cgallimore (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at CPT 38555 and see if this fits your procedure.


----------

